# The Missions Blossom: Book III - Saint Junipero Serra's Legacy



## longknife (Feb 16, 2018)

Timothy Beadle and Jaime the Carpenter have taken up the torch of Father Serra's dream to create centers of learning and industry for the natives of California to have a better way of life. Father Fermin Lausén is appointed president guardian of the missions and diligently strives to add nine more missions to the chain. He encounters difficulties with the governors of California and authorities in Mexico. All that work is threatened by revolution.

Timothy and Jaime strive to create centers of learning and industry for California natives and support for Spanish control. President Guardian Fermin Lausén diligently strives to add nine more missions, encountering difficulties with California's governors and authorities in Mexico. Timothy is bereaved when his dear wife, Carla, dies trying to bear him another daughter. Only through the machinations of his children and the friars does he wed another selected by those who love him. And, he comes to realize that far away plans may threaten the missions which now support thousands of faithful disciples.

Kindle @ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079PZ2WPL/?tag=ff0d01-20

Paperback @ https://www.amazon.com/Missions-Blo...,204,203,200_QL70_&dpSrc=detail&tag=ff0d01-20


----------

